# How to start?



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Jasper's very cute. It's a good idea to start thinking now. In general you want to do lots of socialization and start with puppy obedience classes. In our therapy dog training we had a long list of things to expose the dog to . . . different surfaces to walk on, automatic doors, elevators, crutches, walkers, wheelchairs, various other animals, people of all ages. You may want to check the websites of some of the national organizations. Delta/Petpartners (Pet Partners®) and TDI are both well known therapy dog organizations. You should be aware though that many dogs don't settle enough to do therapy dog work until they're 2 or 3 years old or more and some just aren't temperamentally suited to it.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> Jasper's very cute. It's a good idea to start thinking now. In general you want to do lots of socialization and start with puppy obedience classes. In our therapy dog training we had a long list of things to expose the dog to . . . different surfaces to walk on, automatic doors, elevators, crutches, walkers, wheelchairs, various other animals, people of all ages. You may want to check the websites of some of the national organizations. Delta/Petpartners (Pet Partners®) and TDI are both well known therapy dog organizations. You should be aware though that many dogs don't settle enough to do therapy dog work until they're 2 or 3 years old or more and some just aren't temperamentally suited to it.


I tend to desensitize early since I own and train horses I do the same with them, and nothing bothers them when I'm done. I've looked at the local TDI Organization's website before and Ive read some of their requirements so I have those planned to work on. I have plenty of years with Jasper and if he doesn't have the right temperament then so be it . He will still be a family pet and a riding companion.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Jasper sure is adorable. We recently began doing therapy work with Max. He has a calm temperament which seems ideal. We socialized him very early by taking him out to stores and and public areas. I also think his breeding and early life with his litter mates is another reason he is so well suited for therapy work.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Never too early to start. Shopping trolleys, louder machines, different surfaces etc. people with facial hair, wearing hats etc. jasper is a beautiful name. We lost our jasper and he was a calm beautiful loving gentleman til the end when he passed in his sleep next to our bed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Would I be able to take him into other stores as a puppy to socialize him to carts and loud noises or allowed to take him though nursing homes to hear things? Or would that be something that I would have to ask the managers?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Often people take their dogs into places like Loews or Home Depot because many of them allow dogs and the distractions are varied. Pet stores like Petsmart and Petco are also good but you want to make sure your pup is vaccinated before visiting there and be on the lookout for other dogs that aren't well socialized. Some smaller independent stores, like our local bookstore allow dogs but in our area it's an exception.

On visiting the nursing home, each one will have it's own rules which vary from only therapy dogs certified by a particular organization with it's certified handler to any dog that shows up and isn't overtly aggressive. If you have someplace in mind you can check with their director of volunteers or if you have a relative residing in a nursing home you could ask a nursing supervisor if you could bring the pup along on a visit.

eta: Keep in mind with visiting the nursing home that you're dealing with people who are very frail and often unsteady if they're on their feet. You are liable for any injury that your pup might cause even if it's just the result of being playful. One of the benefits of being certified by certain organizations is that they provide liability insurance if you're working within their guidelines.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

There are lots if things you can do. Somethings people dont think to introduce to their dogs, balloons, tennis balls on a walker( I bought one at the second hand store), dragging bathrobes, loud loud TV's , sirens. You can also have your dog smell things like rubbing alcohol, bengay, different cleaning supplies.

One of the best things to teach is "leave it" in case there might be a glove or old Kleenex on the floor. 

I love doing therapy work with dogs I have had 4 dogs get there TDI. I scout out rummage sales for crutches, walkers, wheel chairs, strollers, wagons anything I think my dogs might not see here on the farm. Then when I take my dogs I look for stuff they have not seen or smelled stopping at the fire hall, police station, walking on a man hole lid, having some open a garage door with an opener it is endless.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

My in laws have a bunch of walkers a wheelchair crutches and a forklift in their old textile mill which I plan to introduce him too. He knows leave it pretty well. I'm excited as he learns so fast. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

The more sights and sounds he encountered now the better off he will be as an adult.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

I know a therapy dog that went to all sorts of places as a puppy, even inside malls (he wore a special jacket that allowed him in), I'd also recommend walking him around the hospital, because its a very intriguing and distracting environment, but especially if you are considering volunteering there.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Should I get him a jacket/vest that says Therapy dog in training to wear into stores? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It's only _service _dogs that are allowed special access to stores. Even certified therapy dogs are not entitled to this privilege. I think those vests tend to be misleading if the dog isn't trained yet. It's my understanding they're used with service dogs in training to alert people not to interact with the dog. Service dogs are supposed to be focused on their person and their job.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Gotcha was just wondering as I've seen people and dogs with the therapy dog in training vests that say please pet me.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ellie is getting ready to start training for service. Our trainer has a badge she has to wear that certifies her as a trainer of such dogs. She requires the dog pass as a canine good citizen first, which I believe has to be after the dog is a year old. Ellie will wear a vest, but one provided by the trainer. She has high standards of taking a dog under her wing. As it should be. I still have to decide if I want Ellie to work as a service dog for myself, or as a therapy dog. She is suited for either, but cannot do both. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

General V said:


> There are lots if things you can do. Somethings people dont think to introduce to their dogs, balloons, tennis balls on a walker( I bought one at the second hand store), dragging bathrobes, loud loud TV's , sirens. You can also have your dog smell things like rubbing alcohol, bengay, different cleaning supplies.
> 
> One of the best things to teach is "leave it" in case there might be a glove or old Kleenex on the floor.
> 
> I love doing therapy work with dogs I have had 4 dogs get there TDI. I scout out rummage sales for crutches, walkers, wheel chairs, strollers, wagons anything I think my dogs might not see here on the farm. Then when I take my dogs I look for stuff they have not seen or smelled stopping at the fire hall, police station, walking on a man hole lid, having some open a garage door with an opener it is endless.


My first golden, Amber, was the gentlest dog there was and I was startled one day when she 'attacked' a man walking by with a walker (okay, she only attacked his walker). Sure enough she was after the tennis balls on the bottom of the walker. 

Maddie isn't as ball happy as Amber so that hasn't been an issue. 

We take her into placed where they are welcome and only after we are sure certain they are house broken. Casual parties are great as they have to ignore the food out on floors and chairs and wherever. Maddie goes into a bookstore regularly, certainly Petco, most anyplace where she can get some experience without being a nuisance. I didn't take her to therapy dog classes as she was already taking regular training and had pretty good manners. She did pass.


----------

